# Nad : 1964 Marshall Jtm45 Replica! Best One You've Ever Seen! (pic-heavy)



## Beano Addict

Full disclosure, I'm SO stoked about this I just had top register on this and another forum to share this one with my fellow gearheads!

This project has been a whole YEAR in the making! Before anybody asks, the builder wishes to remain anonymous as he's a good friend of mine.

Why did it take so long? Firstly, I wanted this to be as accurate (within reason) and therefore wanted to get the most specific parts possible, down to the right color of the turret board. Some parts were so scarce that it took quite a bit of doing to get a hold of them.

Below is a list of its components ;



Phenolic turret board material

Pink wire where vintage correct

NOS Philips Mustard capacitors

NOS Piher resistors & carbon comps

NOS McMurdo tube sockets

NOS Belling Lee fuse holder

RIFA capacitors

Vintage LEMCO capacitors

Cliff Jacks & PEC pots

Period-correct black V knobs

Custom-made head cabinet with replica Radiospares "Vynair" fabric and smooth "Morroco" tolex

ANOS GEC KT66 mid-50s grey glass tubes

ANOS RCA grey long plate 12AX7 (V1)

ANOS RFT 12AX7 (V2)

NOS Mullard Blackburn 5AR4/GZ34 rectifier (JJ in the pic but it's changed)

Larry Grounding scheme

Marshall "coffin" logo (dull)

Period-correct handle & brackets

MetroAmp JTM45 Aluminium Chassis

Alumimark Custom-Built Metallic face and backplates with proper logos

Merren Drake OT

Merren PT

Marstran 20H choke (period-correct)

Now, onto the pics! I'm no pro photographer,but I gave it my best shot. Even added a closeup of the cloth. *To see all of the pics* including some of the inside, click on this link ;

https://www.flickr.com/photos/144376522@N02/sets/72157674459456260

Here are some samples.




































How does it sound? In a word, AMAZING! Glorious is another one I'd use. It's the type of sound that just excites you about playing. All of those classic sounds are in there. I'll be picking up some recording gear in the near future so I can make recordings of this beast. For now, you'll just have to trust me.

What a beauty inside and out! Haven't been pumped about gear like this for a loooong time.


----------



## stickyfinger

Sorry, the replica one post below this is slightly better  !! All kidding aside wonderful build enjoy!


----------



## Beano Addict

Sorry guys!

Looks like I screwed up the picture album initially. Here's the link for all the pics including those of the interior in high detail. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/144376522@N02/sets/72157674459456260


----------



## soundboy57

Beautiful amp that looks REALLY familiar . Good for you, I bet it does sound great...


----------



## solarburn

Forgot to say the amp is gorgeous. Why I was on the thread to begin with. Love vintage Marshall.


----------



## neikeel

Yes, it is a beautiful piece of work with high quality components with a hybrid of early cosmetics (63/64) and later spec iron (66) with modern appointments of decent output selector and modern IEC plug. With Larry grounding there are no safety concerns as the mains and HT are tied.
Play and enjoy!


----------



## Ron W

Absolutely beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## Beano Addict

I'd love to make a matching cab but the chances of landing enough cloth to make one is next to nil.

If anybody has any contacts in that regard, please PM me!


----------



## soundboy57

That's why I used the EC Collins cloth. I have an original piece of Vynair for a headbox, but it wouldn't match up with my cabinet, so..
I still have it.


----------



## Beano Addict

soundboy57 said:


> That's why I used the EC Collins cloth. I have an original piece of Vynair for a headbox, but it wouldn't match up with my cabinet, so..
> I still have it.


If you'd like to sell it, PM me. I have a couple of friends who might nevertheless be interested in buying it from you.


----------



## Beano Addict

It was brought to my attention that only external shots were visible to most people. 

I've fixed this. Feel free to look at the internal shots, now!


----------



## tomsvintage

Excellent job !! 

I noticed that you have the thick Vox style fascia trim on your head cab. My friend Ray D has the correct thinner Marshall style brass trim for your head box. If you need his contact I can give it to you.

Here are a few of mine that have their original thin fascia gold T strip.

http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/tomsvintage/library/Marshall amps/1963 Marshall JTM45 series 2 Aluminum panel head?sort=4&page=1


----------



## soundboy57

I was gonna point that out, but didn't want to mention it 
Ray D. did my headbox. Great guy, too.


----------



## Beano Addict

While I appreciate this being brought up, the difference is so microscopically minute that I'm OK with leaving it as-is. I'll keep that in mind for my next build, though.


----------



## S.Marshall

Very Nice!!


----------



## cichlid

Just looked at the internal pics; wonderful job!


----------



## soundboy57

Mine has all that stuff, and the serial number is my birthday....but I have half the thread views...

Mods....can I rewrite my title to say mine is the super duper nicest you have ever seen? 

Just kidding


----------



## coldengray

Easy goes it my friends. Each amp was built as requested and they are both top notch work. Each person had things that were important to them and both are absolutely phenomenal. Unique, one of a kind and tone nirvana.


----------



## soundboy57

I totally agree, just poking fun


----------



## soundboy57

You know. I have to say, the build replicas that Mike has done just may be the next Blockheads someday.
These amps are just a work of art. Neater than Marshall ever did, but so what.
I would love to hear your amp someday, but pretty sure we are many states away. It would be fun to crank yours and mine and compare the chime and dirt.
These amps are just begging for a good pedal, too. I use a Lovepedal Purple Plexi on mine, or Rockcrusher attenuator.
The pedal is the best I have heard for nailing the old tone with girth and dynamics. Just insane fun to let it wail.

Beautiful amps for sure.


----------



## coldengray

Thanks Pete, it means a lot. I have a couple more up my sleeve that should be pretty good, both with original RS OTs. After I heard yours I knew I had to build another. I wanted one for myself but things lined up differently.

I'll keep the details to myself for now, but one will include all the special parts I was saving for myself.

As for the neatness, that is just my style...I want them to look as good as they sound. Plenty of things in there could be neater...live and learn.


----------



## harleytech

love it !


----------



## coldengray

One thing I will mention - both soundboy57 and beanoaddict have become very good friends, with whom I email with almost daily. Same goes for some of my Tweed customers. I love meeting all these great people who are so passionate about vintage style amps, it's an honor to work with them.


----------



## Big Mike

So ridiculously Cool.


----------



## bill bokey

Beautiful !


----------



## jensvonbustenskjol

That is drop dead gorgeous


----------



## Georgiatec

Superb effort.


----------



## Joshabr1

Neil w


neikeel said:


> Yes, it is a beautiful piece of work with high quality components with a hybrid of early cosmetics (63/64) and later spec iron (66) with modern appointments of decent output selector and modern IEC plug. With Larry grounding there are no safety concerns as the mains and HT are tied.
> Play and enjoy!


neil .... explain that last sentence ??? I've heard of the Larry grounding and can see some things that are not old Marshall looking but just explain why it's safer and how the mains and high tension are tied??


----------



## Joshabr1

By the way beano and soundboy those are 2 of the nicest best put together JTM-45 replicas I've ever seen !!!! You need to find a cab like petes .. beano. By the way good luck w that!!! Have a replica built and put some old speakers in it???


----------



## Joshabr1

Neil I guess the word safety has to do w the aluminum chassis?


----------



## neikeel

Sorry, just saw this, not around much at moment, yes it means that the chassis is not used as an earth and if there is corrosion or loose nut/bolt then you will not get shocked.


----------



## Anthony King

Very nice! Would love love love to have one! I would also use it as player, not as a museum piece. Anyways..a work of art..beautiful!


----------

